

Why Android Tablets Will Dominate - martythemaniak
http://martin.drashkov.com/2011/03/why-android-tablets-will-dominate.html

======
dillon
If you look at iPhone and Android phones, the same may be true for tablets,
but look how long it took and how much money companies spent on Android
products to get this outcome.

